# UberEats LA -insurance not covering me



## naulc13 (Jul 17, 2018)

Got into an accident en route delivering food to customers. Car hit my right passenger side. My personal insurance is not covering me and now James Rivers is not covering me too. I made a claim on the other party's insurance but they are taking their time to respond. James Rivers rep said even if I had collision in my personal insurance and even if I was on period 3 I am not covered.
I do both UberX and UberEats so I am covered when I do UberX but not with UberEats? Anyone had the same experience?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Is it clearly the fault of the other driver? If so, then his/her insurance should take care of your vehicle damage. 
You don't have a rideshare policy or rider, I gather?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

naulc13 said:


> Got into an accident en route delivering food to customers. Car hit my right passenger side. My personal insurance is not covering me and now James Rivers is not covering me too. I made a claim on the other party's insurance but they are taking their time to respond. James Rivers rep said even if I had collision in my personal insurance and even if I was on period 3 I am not covered.
> I do both UberX and UberEats so I am covered when I do UberX but not with UberEats? Anyone had the same experience?


Your personal insurance is not covering you because you violated the terms of the insurance policy by using the vehicle for commercial purposes.

Uber insurance (James River) is not covering you since that insurance is Liability, of which you are not liable for an accident caused by the other driver. In other words, Uber insurance only would cover you if it was YOUR fault.

Now, if you had taken the time to get a ride share rider onto your personal auto insurance policy, things would be different.


----------



## naulc13 (Jul 17, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Your personal insurance is not covering you because you violated the terms of the insurance policy by using the vehicle for commercial purposes.
> 
> Uber insurance (James River) is not covering you since that insurance is Liability, of which you are not liable for an accident caused by the other driver. In other words, Uber insurance only would cover you if it was YOUR fault.
> 
> Now, if you had taken the time to get a ride share rider onto your personal auto insurance policy, things would be different.


1. "Uber insurance only would cover you if it was YOUR fault" - will Uber insurance fix my car and the third party's car if it was my fault?
2. " Get a ride share rider onto your personal auto insurance" - isn't this for for period 1 only where Uber app is on but no requests yet? I was in period 3 when I had the accident.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

naulc13 said:


> 1. "Uber insurance only would cover you if it was YOUR fault" - will Uber insurance fix my car and the third party's car if it was my fault?
> 2. " Get a ride share rider onto your personal auto insurance" - isn't this for for period 1 only where Uber app is on but no requests yet? I was in period 3 when I had the accident.


1A) IF the accident was your fault, Uber insurance would cover damages you caused to others, included property and medical.

1B) IF the accident was your fault, Uber insurance would cover damages to your vehicle. HOWEVER, IF YOUR insurance policy becomes cancelled retroactively by YOUR insurance provider due to your violation of the terms of YOUR insurance, it is possible and has happened that Uber insurance can then deny to cover damages to YOUR vehicle because of the clause in Uber insurance that specifically states that YOU must have a valid active personal auto insurance policy at that time of the accident, which YOUR insurance provider has now retroactively cancelled.

2) NO, you have failed to bother to read the numerous posts on here. YOUR personal auto liability insurance specifically states that commercial activities (i.e. doing UberEats) is excluded and that using that personal vehicle for commercial purposes is a direct violation of the terms of the insurance policy and that policy can now be cancelled RETROACTIVLY to the time of the accident. What a rideshare rider onto your personal auto insurance policy does is makes your personal auto insurance valid for the commercial use in rideshare and related activity. It has nothing to do with coverage times and stage what ever.


----------

